# Chebucto Head Webcam-Halifax Harbour.



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.halifaxwebcam.ca/live/index.php?CURRENT_CAM=cam6&SET_CAM=cam6

It is a glorious day!!

If you go to the other webcams on the same page, you can see the harbour and traffic.


----------

